# toyota 22r carb problem



## yardleyto (Apr 30, 2007)

ok so i got a nehoff rebuild kit for a asian 2bbl cacrb offf of a 1990 toyota pickup and it instructed me to take apart the electric choke... now i have a problem as i cannot put it back together and cannot figure out how the bimetallic strip goes back into the carb... has anyone done this before or any hints?


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Morning yardleyto, goodness knows why the instruction was to dismantle the electric choke.
I can't suggest much apart from checking the repair manual for that vehicle which will probably be fruitless.

I have altered a few vehicles in the past and made them into a manual choke arrangement using a standard choke cable and altering the setup on the carb, but some of these are not possible.

I haven't pulled the bi-metal stip out of the heater element previously, but if you consider which way it will move when heated it may give a clue as to which way it would mount.

Best of luck!

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## yardleyto (Apr 30, 2007)

after studying it for a full day and going to toyota to no avail i finally figured out how it went back together and am going to put the carb back on tonight...


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Morning Again yardleyto, well done! 
Some of those things can be incredibly painful trying to sort out!!

I currently have a complex electronic Mitsubishi optical sensing ignition distributor here in parts that is another one of those problem things, I replaced the coil that was buried under the sensing stuff and there is an "un-indexed" optical rotor in it apart from the distribution optical sensor, (as apart from the normal mechanical spark distribution rotor) naturally no-one has any info on it either or how to set it up!! LOL!!

Some of these things are not designed to be easily repaired!!!

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## yardleyto (Apr 30, 2007)

sounds scary!!!!! best of luck


----------



## yardleyto (Apr 30, 2007)

ok so got the carb back on and the throttle is working fine but when i try to let it idle it surges slowly and almost dies the gets some fuel continuously till i tdies.... what can cause this?


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Afternoon yardleyto, check if you have an adjustable idle mixture adjusting screw on the lower section of the carb body, (usually a screw with a spring under the head) if so, you might try screwing it in fully then backing it out one turn and trying to see if you can get the machine idling smoothly with the engine warmed up properly.
If you can, adjust it for maximum smooth running at idle, it is normally in the range of one to two turns from being fully in. 
The main carb window should be fully closed when you do this.

Some carbs have a hidden idle mixture adjust screw which may take a bit of locating but is usually in the same kind of location except it is physically much smaller and may have a plug covering it. 

This kind of system merely meters the amount of air that mixes with the fuel that accesses the underside of the main carb window, (butterfly) to produce a proper idling fuel air ratio in the idle condition.

That idle fuel path is different to the main venturi jet when the throttle is opened.

When the throttle is opened you can expect a slight squirt of fuel from the accellerator pump, this is to produce initial fuelling to increase the engine revs without hesitation and then the normal venturi fuel path is used.

Hope this may help.

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## yardleyto (Apr 30, 2007)

that will be a last resort as i would have to pull the cacrb again and drill out the plug but i am checking all the vacuum lines and electronics first as it is surging that might be the case.


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Morning yardleyto, I have just had a look at a late 2 litre Toyota carb and there is no mention of an adjustment procedure for the idle mixture adjustment and the setup procedure is quite complex, I suggest you have a look at the maintenance manual for that machine.

I have previously adjusted these plugged idle mixture settings but simply levered the plug out with a fine strong needle. 
This setting is normally supposed to be done at the factory, but after years of operation can need readjusting. 

If your carb has a fuel viewing window ensure the fuel level is at the centre of the glass.

When you had that carb dismantled did you blow all the galleries out with compressed air?

Cheers. qldit.


----------

